# live in Dubai, work in Sharjah



## yaric (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi All,

I got an offer to work in Sharjah, but for various reasons I'd like to live in Dubai. What about traffic in this case? My understanding is that most of the people drive every day from Sharjah to Dubai, not like I would in opposite direction.

Which location would you recommend for living if my total offer is 50.000 AED per month and I would move to UAE with wife and kid 11 years old. I would like to have decent place to live and decent school in the neighborhood. 

I'll be very appreciated for any advice!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

yaric said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an offer to work in Sharjah, but for various reasons I'd like to live in Dubai. What about traffic in this case? My understanding is that most of the people drive every day from Sharjah to Dubai, not like I would in opposite direction.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Who will be dropping kids to school and picking them up each day? - you, other half, driver or school bus?
This will determine where you could live along with the location of your work, the school and your home.
You really need to get school places secured before you settle on home location - as schools can be tricky to get sorted.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Mirdif could be a decent option for you although it's not central Dubai it is fairly well developed with range of accommodation, schools (Taaleem is one operator with a good reputation, there are others there too) and services - it's located on the 311 bypass and has good access into Sharjah, although that depends where in SHJ you will work..

Traffic is less going against the usual rush hour flow as you mentioned, it's still slow though in many parts of Sharjah and the roads to and from Dubai at those times.


----------

